# Why is TBG more popular than latex?



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

I have read multiple threads on here about one vs the other, it would seem the general consensus is that latex is a little faster than theraband, draws more smoothly, and may last a couple shots more(though inconclusive and insignificant).

So why is TBG so popular on here, I see it being used more often than latex on members rigs and in threads about bands in general?

I have tried both and though there is more testing in the future, I favor latex at the moment. I like the more natural look and it feels a little better to me, more "rubbery" in a way.

Is it a preference based on availability? 
They are priced similarly in the US, so what is the reason so many use TBG over latex?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I've been thinking about this for a while. And I don't know why. I'm assuming that it just became really popular somehow and everybody started using it. That's just my guess.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I have never found a place were I can buy a ten foot roll. Tbg is easy to buy like that.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Availability world wide. Lasts longer. Better price. Velocity difference very minimal.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I couldn't make my mind up so when I shoot doubles I shoot one of each. LOL


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

For me it is what was available easiest. Also I have little interest in changing now after using, maybe there is a brand loyalty that develops?

Cutting and attaching and testing bands takes time so once you have a known quantity there needs to be significant improvement to justify changing.

I like the gold bands for look too though that is probably just because it is what I am used to.

Also I believe latex is more vulnerable to the elements such as sunlight than tbg.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it is because pure Latex is not readily available in Europe! I have had shooters come to me to change from Thera-Band Gold to .030 Latex. I do sell quite a bit of Latex sheet, but don't sell overseas at this time. -- Tex


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

TBG is easy to get in the UK like Tex-shooter says pure latex is not readily available here,anyway TBG is in fact latex just with additives added to the mix.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I think it is because pure Latex is not readily available in Europe! I have had shooters come to me to change from Thera-Band Gold to .030 Latex. I do sell quite a bit of Latex sheet, but don't sell overseas at this time. -- Tex


What's your preference tex, and why?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

TBG smells so good.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Treefork hit it right on the nose. It does last longer,is just about the same speed, is available worldwide,and is a bit cheaper if you price around.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Like orcrender says, it's all about the smell.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

OH YEAH!! That too!!! :king:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> I have never found a place were I can buy a ten foot roll. Tbg is easy to buy like that.


Simple shot sells .030 latex in 10 foot rolls. Nathan also sells a sampler pack of latex that makes it easy to try three different thickness of latex. Also Tex sells it as mentioned above. I switched to latex for the added speed. .030 latex is working great for me. I prefer it now. If I could not get it I would switch back to TBG.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

people see other people using it so they start using it, other people see those people using it so they start using it too, other people see those people using it and start using it too, so on and so on until everybody starts using it.

do you know how many barbers got rich making people look like Justin Bieber.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I settled on .030 pure fresh latex in 2004 after testing different thickness of pure Latex, Thera-band, gum rubber, Linatex and a couple of other compounds. There is no perfect rubber and there are compromises to be made when choosing. I like fresh pure latex because of how fast and smooth it shoots. I found no real life difference between Thera-band Gold and pure fresh latex in .030. I now sell more completed band sets using Saunders patented shape (LB2000) than my own taper because of life. Using the same taper the thicker the rubber the slower it shoots, but the longer the life. Saunders is the first to really extend life with a patented shape. I only shoot my LB2000 band sets now for a all around band. -- It is a beautiful day in Kerrville! -- Love you -- By for now! -- Tex


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Well for my 2 cents worth, I shoot both on my medium number of Slingshots.

I have found very little difference between the two.
But for TBG to get exactly the same ballistics as my latex.

I have found that in my own personal experience, it needs to be stretched slightly further for the same relaxed length.

Therefore for myself to have a consistant "floating" anchor.
It is 7 inches relaxed length for the latex, and for TBG 6.8 inches works for me.

BUT I am getting identical ballistics from a 52 inch/over half my B'fly draw (my full B'fly being only 58 inches), of very wide, doubled set of Gold Gym Blue bands 
On a slingshot sent as a gift to me over a year ago.

This is easier to draw at the higher/heavier end of band set ups which I use.
And 20 gram lead smack dead center of the forks, at 12 meters (possibly rising 1 or 2 mm), is nothing to complain about.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Have used both TBG and Latex, but currently very happy with Tex's .030 Latex.

Fast and powerful!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I settled on .030 pure fresh latex in 2004 after testing different thickness of pure Latex, Thera-band, gum rubber, Linatex and a couple of other compounds. There is no perfect rubber and there are compromises to be made when choosing. I like fresh pure latex because of how fast and smooth it shoots. I found no real life difference between Thera-band Gold and pure fresh latex in .030. I now sell more completed band sets using Saunders patented shape (LB2000) than my own taper because of life. Using the same taper the thicker the rubber the slower it shoots, but the longer the life. Saunders is the first to really extend life with a patented shape. I only shoot my LB2000 band sets now for a all around band. -- It is a beautiful day in Kerrville! -- Love you -- By for now! -- Tex


Sir,

Pure latex.03" band became well known in China now as " Tex shooter band", the seller said that their products are direct form you.

http://shop102860253.taobao.com/shop/view_shop-ba9fd22f7ec3cc71a45e4e4b17c567d3.htm


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Not that I know of! -- Tex


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Not that I know of! -- Tex


*Looks someone in Monterey Park, California sent the package to China, the web **store** is base on **Chun-yu, **Shenyang City, **Liaoning Province. the web **operator** made **numerous band testing video that make your name famous.*


----------

